# SAIBA Board



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

Good Day,

I would like to ask which Critical Skill Occupation falls under the *South African Institute of Business Accountants [SAIBA]* Board.

I am ready to apply and am confused between which occupation to choose that will correspond with SAIBA.

External Auditor
Corporate General Manager

Please help.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> Good Day,
> 
> I would like to ask which Critical Skill Occupation falls under the *South African Institute of Business Accountants [SAIBA]* Board.
> 
> ...


What occupation are you going for? That will guide you better as some occupations fall under multiple bodies. However, some bodies seem to get preference over others with DHA e.g SAICA, IITPSA ECSA, etc


----------

